# my setup



## kirstyr86 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi everyone im new here and heres my setup can anyone recommend anything else i can do/use for enrichment to make it more exciting for her Thankyou


----------



## kirstyr86 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here it is


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi there! I was wondering if the cage had any airflow. I don't see any holes or anything


----------



## kirstyr86 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes it does along the top at the back


----------



## kirstyr86 (Nov 16, 2014)

Also on side's in top corners


----------



## kirstyr86 (Nov 16, 2014)

They are like this


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

i think it looks nice. i personally would add some air holes lower down to increase ventilation.


----------



## kirstyr86 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thankyou when when the cold weather is done i will add some to the bottom thanks for your suggestion


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

Looks like your hedgie will have plenty of room. I agree with the air holes, though. Also, I know every hedgehog is different, but I had loads of toys in my cage and my baby boy never played with anything except for the toilet paper roll. When I removed all of the clutter, he was thrilled to have the extra room to stumble around with it on his head. Does yours play with all of the animals and toys in there?


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Cass, my hedgie is the same way!! The only thing she plays with is her toilet paper tube. I made as much space as possible in her cage so she has room to tube


----------



## kirstyr86 (Nov 16, 2014)

She plays with the pine cones and there's one ball she likes and she uses the dig box i havent tried toilet roll tubes so will try them


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it's a universal law that hedgies love toilet paper rolls. Don't know what it is about them. It's also hilarious and adorable to watch = ]


----------

